

Google Music Opens For Everyone In The US, Features Full-Song Sharing To Google+ - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/16/google-music-opening-for-everyone-features-full-song-sharing-to-google/

======
sprice
Everyone in the US (see the techcrunch title) != everyone

------
joejohnson
Again, Google joins the party late and with a lesser product. Why aren't they
innovating anymore?

~~~
mongol
What makes it lesser?

